# A little humor



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Guilty.....but we can't go fishing everyday so what else are we to do? Get on internet forums, company websites, travel agency websites, and drool. And sometimes drooling leads to opening up the wallet....LOL


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

My wife: what fly rod is going to satisfy you, 10th, 15th, let's just buy them and get it over with so can quit buying them,...so which one is it?

Me: the next one.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

She has her shoes and clothes, I have my fishing rods, and guns, and boat, and house on the water and shiny truck to pull boat and haul my fishing gear and guns...


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

On a vacation to the keys many years ago we realized that fishing and shopping were similar. When we head out on the boat it's like the ladies heading to the shops. When we spot some fish, it's like them seeing a store they like, we get a bite, it's like them finding something they like in the store, if we land it it's like they found it in there size. If our fish is a good size, it's like the thing was on sale for them. Now when we travel we just say, let's all go fishing and they understand...kind of.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

matauman said:


> On a vacation to the keys many years ago we realized that fishing and shopping were similar. When we head out on the boat it's like the ladies heading to the shops. When we spot some fish, it's like them seeing a store they like, we get a bite, it's like them finding something they like in the store, if we land it it's like they found it in there size. If our fish is a good size, it's like the thing was on sale for them. Now when we travel we just say, let's all go fishing and they understand...kind of.


Probably one of the greatest analogies I've ever read.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

matauman said:


> On a vacation to the keys many years ago we realized that fishing and shopping were similar. When we head out on the boat it's like the ladies heading to the shops. When we spot some fish, it's like them seeing a store they like, we get a bite, it's like them finding something they like in the store, if we land it it's like they found it in there size. If our fish is a good size, it's like the thing was on sale for them. Now when we travel we just say, let's all go fishing and they understand...kind of.


You sir are a wise man... I just sneak stuff in and hope she doesn’t find out


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

This Husband Wishes He Had Never Asked Now

An old man asks his wife: "Martha, soon we will be married 50 years, and there's something I have to know. In all of these 50 years, have you ever been unfaithful to me?" 

Martha replied, "Well Henry, I have to be honest with you.. Yes, I've been unfaithful to you three times during these 50 years, but always for a good reason.

Henry was obviously hurt by his wife's confession, but said, "I never suspected. Can you tell me what you mean by 'good reasons'?"

Martha said, "The first time was shortly after we were married, and we were about to lose our little house because we couldn't pay the mortgage. Do you remember that one evening I went to see the banker and the next day he notified you that the loan would be extended?"

Henry recalled the visit to the banker and said, "I can forgive you for that.. You saved our home, but what about the second time?"

Martha asked, "And do you remember when you were so sick, but we didn't have the money to pay for the heart surgery you needed? Well, I went to see your doctor one night and, if you recall, he performed the surgery at no charge."

"I recall that," said Henry. "And you did it to save my life, so of course I can forgive you for that. Now tell me about the third time."

"Alright," Martha said. "Do you remember when you ran for president of your golf club, and you needed 73 more votes?" 

Henry fainted.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just ordered a new rain suit. Havent told her yet


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I always try to get everything at a sweet deal and always lead with how much I saved first...

Me - "Well, I got this new reel at a 25% discount, like $150 off!"
Her - "What? That's sweet? How did you do that?"

The price comes up and then I tell her I am going to sell old gear to cover it.

There is a reason why I have over 15 rods and 12 reels in my fly room....


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)




----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

this an old fave


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

K3anderson said:


> this an old fave


LMAO...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I like that one! I needed that chuckle today


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> this an old fave


So much truth in that one...


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> I like that one! I needed that chuckle today


Ditto!!!!!


----------

